# Elves - Benevolent or Malevolent



## Robert Kelsey (Sep 27, 2011)

Since Coca Cola gave Santa Clause a red suit and Tolkien wrote Lord Of The Rings elves have been known as a wise and good race in today's pop culture. With a few exceptions of writers and games adding a darker side to them. But what happens when we dig to the roots of Elf culture. Depending on where you start you will get different opinions. Nordic and Germanic stories has them as generally good beings with a rare exception. Old English has them as harmful creatures that will play tricks and cause you to become sick or scare your horses. Most cultures agree on that they are more akin to the spirit realm and are often associated with nature and death. Otherworldly beings. Sometimes related to other creatures like Fairy and Brownies. In a lot of original folk tales like Rumpelstiltskin otherworldly beings are sly and dangerous often trying to harm humans, considering them enemies. Whats your thoughts? Whats the original elves? 
All I know for sure is they creep me out. Kinda like clowns.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 27, 2011)

Originally they had powers that could be used for the good or ill of mankind - kind of like fairies. I think it was the Norse that then made them either good or evil, and at various times they were either tall or short.  Often with traditional fairy folk it isn't what they are that makes for the good or evil - it is the meeting of their culture and human culture.

I've represented my elf like race in my world (well they are proficient archers, tall with pointy ears) as like humans capable of good and evil.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Sep 27, 2011)

AnyaKimlin said:


> Originally they had powers that could be used for the good or ill of mankind - kind of like fairies. I think it was the Norse that then made them either good or evil, and at various times they were either tall or short.  Often with traditional fairy folk it isn't what they are that makes for the good or evil - it is the meeting of their culture and human culture.
> 
> I've represented my elf like race in my world (well they are proficient archers, tall with pointy ears) as like humans capable of good and evil.




So you pretty much presented them almost as Hyrulians from the Legend of Zelda?


Actually, Anya is right about this. I believe it wasn't actually until Tolkien that elves have been represented in the way most fantasy seems them now. I don't actually use them too often anymore as they've been so clichéd.

There's also the 2.5 foot tall Christmas representation but I've always thought of that as a little ridiculous, to be honest. I actually think, sadly enough, that aside from the cookie making crap, the Keebler elves probably best represent what the original idea of elves were. Elves were originally meant as a fairy species, small, winged, the ability to flit about unseen, often mischievous but on their own not truly malevolent. I believe pixies in modern culture have replaced this idea on elves, but they're not quite the same as pixies even smaller and tend to have a form of magical dust.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Sep 27, 2011)

Karn Maeshalanadae said:


> So you pretty much presented them almost as Hyrulians from the Legend of Zelda?



Similar but there are differences.

Mine are only loosely based on elves (as well as pointy/flame shaped ears they have flame-blue skin, amber eyes and red hair)- they are fire based, and fairly human in behaviour but tend towards passion, anger and jealousy. (one of my character's has a hand-shaped burn on his cheek when his fire lover caught him flirting with a falcon (another element of my world) ).  They can also leave a person with warm, positive, cosy feelings about themselves.

They come in two forms - tall over six-feet and little fairy type ones.  The race provides the universe with it's energy in the form of the fairies/fireflies.


----------



## Robert Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

Anya your elves are unique. Kinda reminds of the fire nation from the animated Avatar:The Last Air Bender series. Without the cuddely feelings of course. Karn your original elves as more like fairy is the old English version that's exactly how they were seen. Tony trouble makers. Germanic and Norse had them also as mysterious but more spirit like seen at a distance dancing in the woods. As well in Norse culture there were two different kinds a light and a dark called Alfar. In some stories the god Loki was associated with the Alfar. I have only read one writer that used that name and had his own take on the species. Markus Heitz. He wrote "The Dwarves" and "War of The Dwarves" I enjoyed his books they were a good read. I do agree the christmas elves are ridiculous I would like to find out how they got put into the story. I will let you know what my research turns up. Thanks for the comments guys this was my first addition to the forum and im loving the feedback.


----------



## BookStop (Sep 30, 2011)

I think of elves as a sub-species of fairy. They are neither good nor bad, but so alien from us, they don't even see humans as beings. Kind of like humans vs. ants. We don't consider ants at all, unless we inadvertantly come into contact them, then we, especially children, are likely to play tricks on them, or hunt them down. We'll never get them all, but as soon as our paths are no longer crossing, they are once again out of our thoughts.

So elves can be meanies where humans are concerned, but it's not something they would seek out.


----------

